# Kopieren von Dateien ohne Verzeichnisstruktur



## fluppi_one (2. April 2008)

Hallo,

habe ein kleines Problemchen beim Kopieren von Dateien:

Wie kann ich alle *.jpg Dateien von CD (die auch Unterverzeichnisse enthält, in ein Verzeichnis kopieren, ohne alle Unterverzeichnisse ebenfalls mit zu kopieren)

Sprich

DVD\001\ a1.jpg -> HDD\a1.jpg
DVD\002\a2.jpg -> HDD\a2.jpg
usw.

Wie kann ich das am  besten lösen?


----------



## Johannes7146 (4. April 2008)

ganz einfach:

rechtsklick auf start dann auf suchen:
dann nur auf der CD suchen (suchbegriff *.jpg)

die suchergebnisse mit strg+a makieren und strg+c nutzen um sie zu kopieren.
in den ordner wechseln wo du die bilder hinhaben möchtest und strg+v drücken um sie wieder einzufügen


----------

